# Help!!!



## BambFurniture (24 Dec 2015)

I'm trying to cut out a specific sized rectangle repeated along some mdf as part of a handrail for a bunk bed. Problem is I have attempted today to cut some of the rectangles out today using a jig saw. Let's just saw they are not square in the slightest. 

I then thought maybe I should be using my router but I have no jigs to cut a perfect rectangle repeatedly. Have any of you guys have any idea what I could do to get the exact same rectangle and cut it out repeatedly with the space then between them being the exactly the same.

As in this picture want to be able to repeat the rectangles in the handrail. http://www.playhousebeds.co.uk/#!Castle bunk bed/zoom/mainPage/dataItem-ihpai0kb4


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Dec 2015)

Router with a template & guide bush is probably the best way. It will be dusty if it's MDF. Or at least for the top rails a glue up with separate pieces and a biscuit in the end of each.
Have a practice with a new blade in the jigsaw going slowly and carefully. Drill holes with a spade bit to form the corner curves rather than trying to cut them with the jig saw. You'll need to do that over a sacrificial block to avoid blow out.


----------



## BambFurniture (24 Dec 2015)

Yeah I was thinking the same problem is then building a template that gives a perfect rectangle. Plus I used a template I made earlier but found that my router rocked too much. It wasn't stable enough on the template so the cuts got all messed up.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Dec 2015)

See edited post.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Dec 2015)

BambFurniture":1udj1ri8 said:


> Yeah I was thinking the same problem is then building a template that gives a perfect rectangle. Plus I used a template I made earlier but found that my router rocked too much. It wasn't stable enough on the template so the cuts got all messed up.



You need a big enough area on your template to take the base of the full router and take your time.


----------



## BambFurniture (24 Dec 2015)

When you say sacrificial block I assume you mean that attaches to my router to keep it steady? 

Thank you for your info.


----------



## ColeyS1 (24 Dec 2015)

Easiest way to make a perfect rectangular template (or a rectangular hole) is to use 4 seperate pieces of wood to form the template then mitre mate those 4 pieces together. 

Coley
Edit-


----------



## Phil Pascoe (24 Dec 2015)

Does it need perfect rectangles? You could have rounded corners, curved sides, whatever, so long as they all matched it wouldn't look at all odd. Just a thought.


----------



## BambFurniture (24 Dec 2015)

Yeah sorry the corners can be rounded I'm not fussed about the being perfect 90 degree corners. To be fair rounded corners will go with the rest of the bed.


----------



## Graham Orm (24 Dec 2015)

BambFurniture":3gj8z84s said:


> When you say sacrificial block I assume you mean that attaches to my router to keep it steady?
> 
> Thank you for your info.



No that was meant for if you drill through the mdf to form the curved corners if you go down the jig saw route. Put the wood underneath where you are drilling the hole, otherwise when the drill breaks through it will burst the face off the mdf. Give it a try first yourself.


----------



## Wildman (24 Dec 2015)

Graham Orm":1dh6o4az said:


> BambFurniture":1dh6o4az said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I was thinking the same problem is then building a template that gives a perfect rectangle. Plus I used a template I made earlier but found that my router rocked too much. It wasn't stable enough on the template so the cuts got all messed up.
> ...


actually you need a big base on the router to cover the template.


----------



## Shultzy (25 Dec 2015)

This is where you need to make a template, to make a template.  

Start by making the first template using ColeyS1's method of 4 pieces, allow for a bearing guided cutter.

Take the second template, large enough to accommodate two holes and material to clamp to the actual bed side, and draw out the two holes.

Cut out holes with a jig saw to within 3mm of cut line.

Put first template on and cut out with router. The bearing should give you enough of a curved corner, if not use a bigger cutter.

Move template to second hole and repeat.

This should give you a template which you can use to cut the two holes. 

Mark out all holes on bed side and cut out holes with a jig saw.

Put template over two holes and cut out. Move template and line up with a cut hole leaving one hole to route.

Repeat as necessary.


----------



## blackrodd (25 Dec 2015)

Cutting and routing MDF, Do make sure you're extractor is working well as it's nasty stuff, or get an air fed mask, trend or similar.
Who is responsible for the really good design and colour scheme you have used there, like many here, I've been asked to make lots of different stuff 
over the years so I can value a well thought out job.
Regards Rodders


----------



## Graham Orm (26 Dec 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InipG5bb7B4


----------



## Steve Maskery (28 Dec 2015)

I don't know where in Nottingham you are, but if you want to come up north a bit I'll give you a quick demo.


----------



## chippy1970 (28 Dec 2015)

Graham Orm":1zybkyql said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InipG5bb7B4


Hes a really clever guy for his age. Hes a member of the Festool owners group and has made a few videos with some really great ideas. I think he'll go on to big things

Sent from my MotoE2(4G-LTE) using Tapatalk


----------

